# ICW Charter



## navtron (Nov 12, 2000)

Thinking of doing an ICW Charter from NY to Ft. Lauderdale. Includes most meals and is about a 2 week trip. With stops in most major cities on the way down. In shore and some offshore. Cost about $1500.00. What do you think?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

why would you want to motor inside when you can sail outside, and it only takes a week.
eric


----------

